# Excel Mehrfach Wenn Anweisung



## hauke1981 (22. März 2007)

Wie kann ich es machen das ich eine wenn anweisung so schachteln kann das 2 wenn - bedingungen erfüllt werden.
wie z.B. wenn a8 <> 0 oder a9 <>0 dann mache etwas ansonsten null

weiss das einer. 

Grüße


----------



## Leola13 (22. März 2007)

Hai,

=+WENN(A8<>0;"Mach was";(WENN(A9<>0;"Mach was";0)))

Die Formel fragt aber jetzt auf 0 ab nicht auf Blank.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## duckdonald (24. März 2007)

Hallo,

wenn in einer Wenn-Abfrage mehrere Bedingungen möglich sein können/sollen dann kannst du mit den Funktionen ODER() und UND() arbeiten

=WENN(ODER(A8<>0;A9<>0);"Mach was";0)


Gruß DuckDonald


----------



## usebb (1. Dezember 2007)

und wie  muss es aussehen das an Stelle der 0  ein Vorgegebener Text steht ?


----------



## duckdonald (2. Dezember 2007)

Wenn du auf einen vorgegeben Text überprüfen willst, dann diesen einfach in Anführungszeichen setzen.
Auf "rot" überprüfen:

=WENN(A1="rot";"es ist rot";"es ist nicht rot")

in Wortform: Wenn in Zelle A1 der Text "rot" steht, dann schreibe in die Zelle "es ist rot" ansonsten schreibe "es ist nicht rot" rein.


Gruß DD


----------



## usebb (2. Dezember 2007)

Hallo  DD


Nein ich meine :
wenn in Zell A1  bis   A8  ein Text oder eine Zahl steht  dan   schreibe "OK"
wenn aber eine der Zzellen leer ist dan schreibe    "Fehler"   zum Beispiel 


gruß   usebb


----------



## Leola13 (3. Dezember 2007)

Hai,

=WENN(ISTLEER(A1);"Fehler";WENN(ISTLEER(A2);"Fehler";WENN(ISTLEER(A3);"Fehler";WENN(ISTLEER(A4);"Fehler";WENN(ISTLEER(A5);"Fehler";WENN(ISTLEER(A6);"Fehler";"OK"))))))

sollte gehen 

Ciao Stefan


----------



## muddisball (4. Dezember 2007)

Hola,

das selbe in hellbunt, nur mit weniger "wenn":

=WENN(ODER(ISTLEER(A1);ISTLEER(A2);ISTLEER(A3);ISTLEER(A4);ISTLEER(A5);ISTLEER(A6);ISTLEER(A7);ISTLEER(A8));"Fehler";"OK")

Grüße


----------



## usebb (24. Dezember 2007)

Hallo  alle

Ich danke euch !


mfg  usebb


----------



## Voyager6 (29. April 2008)

Hallo,
Ich habe mich jetzt hier ein wenig umgeschaut und bseonders die Tips auf dieser Seite waren sehr hilfreich. Dennoch habe ich noch ein etwas komplizierteres Problem und hoffe ihr könnt mir dabei helfen:

Für eine Arbeitsstundenregistrierung wird im Kopf der Tabelle in einer Zeile der Monat und das Jahr eingetragen (z.B.: Mai 2008).
Ab Zelle B7 werden untereinander automatisch die Wochentage eingetragen mit folgender Funktion: =TEXT(C3;"TTT")
Die folgenden Wochentage haben entsprechend diese Funktion: =TEXT(C3+1;"TTT")

Ab dem Feld K7 werden nun untereinander automatisch die zugehörigen Sollarbeitszeiten eingetragen, mit dieser Funktion: =+WENN(B7="Sa";0;(WENN(B7="So";0;(WENN(B7="Fr";7;8)))
))

Wie man sieht hat mir dabei dieses Forum sehr geholfen, allerdings soll nun, als krönender Abschluss noch zwischen Sommer- und Winterzeit unterschieden werden.
In den Wintermonaten wird Mo, Di, Mi u. Do  8Stunden gearbeitet, Fr  6Stunden, Sa u. So  0Stunden
Im Sommer sind es Mo, Di, Mi u. Do  8,5Stunden, Fr  7Stunden, Sa u. So 0Stunden

(Ich weiss, in der Formel oben muss ich das noch korrigieren  )

Díe Sollstunden sollen also automatisch in die Felder K7 - K37 nach eingabe des Monats entsprechend der Sommer- oder Winterzeit eingetragen werden.
(Anschließend sind die Zahlen noch mit weiteren Berechnungen verknüpft)

schonmal vielen Dank im Vorraus und
LG


----------



## Leola13 (30. April 2008)

Hai,

das Ganze unter Verwendung von der Sommer / Winterzeitfunktion dieser Seite

=+WENN(C3<(DATUM(A1;4-WOCHENTAG(DATUM(A1;4)+1);(WENN(LINKS(B7;1)="S";0;WENN(B7="Fr";7;8)));(WENN(C3>(DATUM(A1;11-WOCHENTAG(DATUM(A1;11)+1);(WENN(LINKS(B7;1)="S";0;WENN(B7="Fr";6;7)));(WENN(LINKS(B7;1)="S";0;WENN(B7="Fr";7;8))))))

Wobei in A1 das Jahr 2008 steht. Das lässt sich ja noch ändern.

Ciao Stefan


----------

